# [Recommendation] Insulated Hot food / glove that are pliable - to handle food



## jceroli42 (Nov 23, 2018)

Morning all. Looking to replace my pair of black Mr. Bar-B-Q insulated gloves.  They became very stiff, were always very slippery, and just not great glove.  That said, I'm looking for a new pair, any recommendations?  Something that is pliable, easy to move fingers, and also has some type of texture/grip.

THANKS!

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## jceroli42 (Nov 23, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> Ove'glove
> 
> Once of the few As seen on TV items that is actually worth the money.
> 
> ...



I have those. I need one that I can handle food with. Pork butts, chicken etc.


----------



## scottma (Nov 23, 2018)

I use a pair of these.  They work great for picking up pork butts and other food off the smoker.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 23, 2018)

Do a search on Amazon.  Lots of choices.


----------



## jceroli42 (Nov 23, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Do a search on Amazon.  Lots of choices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did that's the problem, looking for a recommendation as the first pair had good reviews but were too stiff and ultimately wasted my money... I need something that I can bend my fingers and have dexterity.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 23, 2018)

I've had a pair for a few years, but can't remember the brand.  Hopefully someone will chime in with better info.  Good Luck!

Dave


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 23, 2018)

jceroli42 said:


> I did that's the problem, looking for a recommendation as the first pair had good reviews but were too stiff and ultimately wasted my money... I need something that I can bend my fingers and have dexterity.


Crazy cool timing on starting this thread and I agree with you!! Way to many choices. I will be tuned in here to see what people come up with. My key points would be 1) Easy to slip on , most I have or have tried are like trying to put on a wet suit. 2) Nice and flexible with good heat resistance to pull pork by hand.


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 24, 2018)

I feel like you're over thinking it. I use simple rubber palm/fabric top gloves. 2 or 3 bucks and they work great for handling meat off the grate, to trasporting hot burning coal baskets as well as lifting hot lids.

Work like a champ and can keep a drawer full in case I need to chuck a pair or two into the washer in case of contamination


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Nov 24, 2018)

I buy white cotton work gloves by the bale, we slip black nitrile disposables over them and they can be washed numerous times before they hit the trash can. Great way to handle hot full size roasts and turn or pull smaller items in a hurry.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 24, 2018)

Something easily sterilized is "key"


----------



## phatbac (Nov 25, 2018)

these gloves are really good all around i have had several pair of decent gloves but these are the best i've had so far..


Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## kelbro (Nov 25, 2018)

These work great:

         RAPICCA Griller BBQ Waterproof Oil/Heat Resistant Insulated Cooking Gloves for Barbecue/Grill/Smoker/Fry Turkey/Pot Holder/Oven mitt/Baking,Neoprene Coating with Textured Palms Long Sleeve （17-Inch）     

But Amazon seems to have jacked the price up about $6 since I bought them. Probably for the Thanksgiving rush.


----------



## Dafish13 (Nov 25, 2018)

I have been using these for the last couple of years and they work really well.  They are not as good as the ChemStop Fryer Gloves that they replace but I cannot find them anymore.  The guys picking up hot food off the smoker with cloth gloves are apparently more manly than I am.  To clean I just leave them on and wash my hands.  I believe they are good to 400 degrees just don’t hold it long.


----------

